# Lekarze > Forum endokrynologiczne >  Interpretacja wyników TSH - szczegółowa historia

## lauren86

Witam ! ... od  2009r jestem pod stala opieka endokrynologiczna  ... zdiagnozowano u mnie chorobe typu wrodzony przyrost nadnerczy , objawiajacy sie zbyt wysokim poziom hormonow meskich typu ( androstendion , 17ohprogesteron , Dhea ), oraz prolaktyną ... Przyczyna wykonania tych badan bylo wlasnie nadmierne wypadanie wlosow ... z lekow otrzymalam Pabi dexamethason pol tabletki na noc , oraz bromergon 1 tabl. do konca zycia  , Po zayciu tych lekow nastapila z czasem ogromna poprawa , hormony sie ustabilizowaly , a wlosy przestaly wypadac i mialam spokoj .... w 2014 roku zaszlam w ciaze , urodzialm zdowa coreczke , , po urodzeniu corki  nadal przyjmuje Pabi dexamethason oraz bromergon tak jak zalecil lekarz enokrynolog . i wszystko bylo ok .Bromergon rowniez biore jedna tabletke na noc , gdyz kiedys zazywalam antydepresanty typu sulpiryd , ktory znacznie mi zawyzyl prolaktyne,Teraz poziom Prolaktyny jest unormowany , odstawilam sulpiryd .., mam zmieniony lek na setafolt i czuje sie duzo lepiej. . Jednak od nowego roku 2015 roku , zauwazylam rowniez dosc spore wzmozene wypadanie wlosow pomimo brania lekow od endokrynologa ..., Wypada ich dosc sporo zwlaszcza przy myciu .... Obecnie zrobilam sobie  badania na wynik tarczycy ... wynosi on 3,30   normy (0,55-4,78) , co do ft3 ,ft4 sa w normie , oraz przeciw ciala Anty-tg Anty-tpo rowniez w normie . Czy ten Wynik tsh , pomimo ze miesci sie w normie ma wplyw na  wypadajace wlosy ??? Mam 25lat i duzo osob mi mowi ze w moim wieku wynik tsh powinien sie miescic w granicach normy do max 2,5 ! , Niemiej jednak przed ciaza , moj wynik wynosil wlasnie 2,5 a w tej chwili  rok po ciazy wynosi 3,30 ..... Procz wypadajacych  wlosow , mam sucha skore . Mam rowniez niski poziom zelaza bo 39  normy (60-180)  biore od tygodnia leki Tardyferon vol /// 2 tab dzienie , jednak jak narazie nie widze zadnej poprawy w tej kwesti .... Czy aby zelazo mialo az taki wplyw na wlosy ???? i po jakim czasie mozna zauwazyc poprawe odnosnie wlosow ... .Robilam rowniez wynik odnosnie tej Feretyny  jest sporo  za niski bo 3,80  normy ( 11- 307) i  wlasnie dlatego z tego powodu lekarz przepisal mi Tardyferon vol .... , jednak jak mowie nie mam zadnych skutkow ubocznych odnosnie tych tabletek , jednak pozytywow  rowniez brak odnosnie wlosow  . reszta badan np B12 - w normie , Sod , Potas , Wap calkowity rowniez  sa wporzadku . Mam jednak  rowniez niedobor odnosnie witaminy D , jednak mysle ze ona nie mi  wplywu na wlosy , mam wlaczona suplementacje odnosnie tej witaminy .... Prosze o dokladne przeanalizowanie mojego problemu , gdyz nie wiem gdzie mam sie udac ... i do  kogo zwrocic sie z pomoca ....

----------

